# Celestial Pearl Danios Tankmates?



## fishman144 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 20 gallon tank (tall) that is ready for fish. Except I dont have any fish in mind. Only one in mind is Celestial Pear Danios, if I get those I want them to be comfortable wth there mates. I want some Top, Middle, and bottom dwellers. 
Any advice is accepted. Even personal stockings not just CPDanios.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

From what I've seen and read CPDs are a generally shy, easily intimidated species, so tankmates must be chosen accordingly. Otocinclus, corydoras sp, adult cherry shrimp, and some of he smaller raspbora and microdeverio species may work.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

fishman144 said:


> I have a 20 gallon tank (tall) that is ready for fish. Except I dont have any fish in mind. Only one in mind is Celestial Pear Danios, if I get those I want them to be comfortable wth there mates. I want some Top, Middle, and bottom dwellers.
> Any advice is accepted. Even personal stockings not just CPDanios.


Sparkling Gourami
Pygmy Corydoras
Rosy Loaches
Boraras or Micro Rasbora
Dario Dario/ Hyginon
Cherry Shrimp


----------

